# Women who use contraceptive pills are obese and diabetic



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotta love Gulf News's use of grammer eh.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Gotta love Gulf News's use of grammer eh.....



and your spelling!!! its "grammAr"!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> and your spelling!!! its "grammAr"!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Spell check ain't like it was in my day eh......

Are you obese and diabetic jojo? From the pics I've seen I'd suggest not!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Spell check ain't like it was in my day eh......
> 
> Are you obese and diabetic jojo? From the pics I've seen I'd suggest not!


Interesting that you should say that, cos 7 years ago I was exactly that!!! 18 stone and type 2 diabetic and had IBS, arthritus, ezcema...!!! I went on the atkins diet and it cured the lot - completely! ... and no I wasnt on the contraceptive pill!!!!!!
Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Interesting that you should say that, cos 7 years ago I was exactly that!!! 18 stone and type 2 diabetic and had IBS, arthritus, ezcema...!!! I went on the atkins diet and it cured the lot - completely! ... and no I wasnt on the contraceptive pill!!!!!!
> Jo xxx


Well it has to be said you look amazing in a bikini now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Well it has to be said you look amazing in a bikini now!


 hmmm thanx, its amazing how good a cheap camera is at hiding the detail!!! LOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> hmmm thanx, its amazing how good a cheap camera is at hiding the detail!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx



Gotta love a natural blonde..... X!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jojo said:


> Interesting that you should say that, cos 7 years ago I was exactly that!!! 18 stone and type 2 diabetic and had IBS, arthritus, ezcema...!!! I went on the atkins diet and it cured the lot - completely!
> Jo xxx


I didn't realise that Jo - I may have to look into the Atkins diet then.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I didn't realise that Jo - I may have to look into the Atkins diet then.


Atkins is an interesting one, basically all protein and no carbs, but if it made jojo look how she does - I'll have some of that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Gotta love a natural blonde..... X!


er... am I a natural blonde, it said "natural blonde" on the bottle!!! Did you know that the eyebrows give it all away!!?????? LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> I didn't realise that Jo - I may have to look into the Atkins diet then.


The Atkins diet has taken such a beating from the media that its all but dissappeared, wrongly in my opinion! It was never as they reported it, "all meat, fried food and fat". Its simply a diet whereby you dont eat high carb food, ie. sugar, flour or potatoes! The rest is up to you! I still follow it to this day and wouldnt eat any other way!!

Jo xxx


----------

